# BBS LM's, who makes wider outer lips for them??



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

I just purchase a set of 17x7 BBS LM's and would like to now if theres a company out there that make wider lips for these wheels.Any info would be great.








*sample*









_Modified by vfe-slc at 2:58 PM 8-22-2007_


_Modified by vfe-slc at 4:12 PM 8-22-2007_


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's, who makes wider outer lips for them?? (vfe-slc)*

no one


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: BBS LM's, who makes wider outer lips for them?? (vfe-slc)*

Try kodiak
http://www.kodiakracingwheels.com/shells.html


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's, who makes wider outer lips for them?? (vwhammer1)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: BBS LM's, who makes wider outer lips for them?? (vfe-slc)*

LM's are a two piece wheel, so to get a wider lip you need to buy the whole barrel.
Can you make them a three piece wheel by buying the inner and outer? I have no idea.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: BBS LM's, who makes wider outer lips for them?? (SLC4EVER)*

BTW, wanna trade me those center caps.


----------



## vfe-slc (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: BBS LM's, who makes wider outer lips for them?? (SLC4EVER)*

your a funny man Dave


----------

